# Dirtmasters 2012 in Winterberg



## hollowtech2 (16. Mai 2012)

Am kommenden Wochenende startet das diesjährige Event in
Winterberg: http://www.dirtmasters-festival.de/

Wir werden mit verschiedenen Commençal Bikes vor
Ort sein. Diese stehen für Euch zu Testzwcken bereit. Einfach
den Perso bei meinen Kollegen, Ole und Holger, abgeben und es 
kann losgehen.

Folgende aktuelle Bikes sind verfügbar:

Commençal Meta SX
Commençal Ramones AL2
Commençal Premier 29
Commençal Meta AM3 Team
Commençal Supreme DH V3
Commençal Absolut CroMo2

Von den neuen Midseason Modellen haben wir auch welche dabei:

Commençal Supreme FR Marzo
Commençal Supreme DH V3

Cheers,

Ralf


----------

